# Massey Ferguson 30 Industrial Tuneup Specs



## Rocky Field Farmer (Jan 7, 2018)

I have bought a Massey Ferguson 30 Industrial loader tractor with a ag4-212 Perkins gas engine. I have two Ford 861's a 1946 2n Ford and a 1957 International Cub cultivision tractor.
So this Massey is a new project for me. I need tune up specs such as point gap, plug gap, timing mark location and valve adjustment info. Any help for a total newby on this particular tractor would be much appreciated. I am in the process of figuring out which manual to buy. I saw there are three different ones and I don't know which gives the tuneup specs. I will eventually buy all three but I would like to get the information so I can get it going. Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Rocky, welcome to the tractor forum. I initially recommended an I&T shop manual for your MF 30 industrial tractor, but then I searched and couldn't find one. I guess you will have to check with tractor manual suppliers like jensales, steiner, SSB, etc., on the internet.


----------



## Rocky Field Farmer (Jan 7, 2018)

Same problem I have been having. Ford or International F Cub no problem just go to the local Tractor Supply and pick up a I&T. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rocky Field Farmer (Jan 7, 2018)

Well got my New to Me MF loader tractor home a few weeks ago. The guy told me he didn't know anything about it over the phone and that was the truth. Advertised as a MF 30. When I took the trailer to pick it up it turned out to be a MF 202 industrial. We negotiated the price and after getting it running loaded it on the trailer. After fine tuning it and taking the carb apart and seeing the venturi was upside down it runs really well. It has a few small leaks but that is for later. First I am replacing the fuel tank with one that has the sending unit hole, voltage regulator and gauges. Then on to the other stuff. I have brought several loads of wood home in the bucket already. I will probably have more questions later. I am looking for hood hardware or complete hood. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rocky Field Farmer, welcome to the tractor forum.

For the hood and any other parts you may need, do an internet search for tractorhouse.com In their "dismantled machine" section do a search for MF 202. They have about 8 listed in salvage.

All States Ag Parts - Bridgeport NE
Bridgeport, Nebraska
Phone:  (877) 530-5010

Cook Tractor Parts
Clinton, Missouri
Phone:  (660) 885-9201
 
Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone:  (256) 353-5661
 
Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone:  (256) 353-5661
 
Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone:  (256) 353-5661
 

All States Ag Parts - Black Creek WI
Black Creek, Wisconsin
Phone:  (877) 530-2010

Abilene Machine, Inc.
Abilene, Kansas
Phone:  (800) 255-0337


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

At least you can find an I&T manual for a MF 202.


----------



## Rocky Field Farmer (Jan 7, 2018)

sixbales said:


> At least you can find an I&T manual for a MF 202.


Yep, I have got the information that I need for now. The wiring diagram was the most important at first. I found a manual on eBay from a Canadian seller. The cover was rough but the inside and information was what I needed. I have also found out that a lot of parts are interchangeable. I just received a gas tank from a 35 Deluxe that has the fuel sending unit hole. The one that came with the tractor didn't have that. Will be selling it. Next to determine if the gauge will match the new sending unit I am fixing to order. Thanks


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Rocky Field Farmer said:


> I have bought a Massey Ferguson 30 Industrial loader tractor with a ag4-212 Perkins gas engine. I have two Ford 861's a 1946 2n Ford and a 1957 International Cub cultivision tractor.
> So this Massey is a new project for me. I need tune up specs such as point gap, plug gap, timing mark location and valve adjustment info. Any help for a total newby on this particular tractor would be much appreciated. I am in the process of figuring out which manual to buy. I saw there are three different ones and I don't know which gives the tuneup specs. I will eventually buy all three but I would like to get the information so I can get it going. Thanks





Rocky Field Farmer said:


> I have bought a Massey Ferguson 30 Industrial loader tractor with a ag4-212 Perkins gas engine. I have two Ford 861's a 1946 2n Ford and a 1957 International Cub cultivision tractor.
> So this Massey is a new project for me. I need tune up specs such as point gap, plug gap, timing mark location and valve adjustment info. Any help for a total newby on this particular tractor would be much appreciated. I am in the process of figuring out which manual to buy. I saw there are three different ones and I don't know which gives the tuneup specs. I will eventually buy all three but I would like to get the information so I can get it going. Thanks


The Perkins gas engine is the same as that in a MF 65, probably a Mf165 or a Mf255.... they have great torque over a Continental (and I seem to remember a different firing order). They are a bitch to burn gas though. So, look up MF 65 info.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Rocky Field Farmer said:


> Well got my New to Me MF loader tractor home a few weeks ago. The guy told me he didn't know anything about it over the phone and that was the truth. Advertised as a MF 30. When I took the trailer to pick it up it turned out to be a MF 202 industrial. We negotiated the price and after getting it running loaded it on the trailer. After fine tuning it and taking the carb apart and seeing the venturi was upside down it runs really well. It has a few small leaks but that is for later. First I am replacing the fuel tank with one that has the sending unit hole, voltage regulator and gauges. Then on to the other stuff. I have brought several loads of wood home in the bucket already. I will probably have more questions later. I am looking for hood hardware or complete hood. Thanks


A MF30? yellow paint, industrial unit; with fel and maybe backhoe, also called a 'TLB'. If it has a MF 202 _tractor, _maybe a MF100 _loader _and maybe several different _units_ (or none)for the rear of it, I would say it is a MF20 The 202 is pretty much a yellow MF 35.The 30 has a bigger tractor. All this is "probably", not only did owners change things but Massey could build "variable" as well!!(Combinations not in the books)


----------



## Rocky Field Farmer (Jan 7, 2018)

I go to agco and look up the parts numbers and see if they match different machines. A little tedious but helpful. My tractor is yellow and looks like the workbull headlights in a cast housing. I will post up a picture when the weather clears.


----------



## Rocky Field Farmer (Jan 7, 2018)

I have checked the serial number of the engine and it was manufactured in 1965 so I probably have is a MF 202 Industrial 1965 or 1966 tractor. The loader tag is in poor condition and I can't make out what model it is. What identifiers are there. I believe it is probably a 101 or 102. It has two dump cylinders and Cessna lift cylinders. Also the oil filter is on the right side under the loader controls. I was checking the oil in the loader, after cleaning the dip stick off started to put in back in and it fell into the reservoir! oops! Tried a magnet to fish it out with no luck. Looks like I will probably need to pull the filter and mount off to get to it. How much trouble would that be? Thanks for any help.


----------

